# Lost: Still hoping my lost AT will show up



## Tbiz (Jun 6, 2008)

Really hoping somebody will find and return this paddle. Originally lost above Gilman Gorge it could still be there, in Eagle or beyond. tonebizone(at)gmail


----------

